# Fort William ?



## lee (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi All
Heading up to Fort William on thursday night for a few days walking with the lads from the pub i've never been up that far before so just after a bit of local knowledge if poss, ie where i can park the motorhome for the night, pubs, somewhere to get a good breakfast in the morning after the pub. We will be doing Ben Nevis via the horse shoe on Saturday which i believe starts from the Ben or Glen nevis visitors center?, can we park there overnight?.

Any help or info would be gratefully apprecieated

Cheers Lee


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm currently in Ft William and I wouldn't bank on being able to wild camp anywhere - lots of of "No Overnight Parking" signs.

But the car park by the station has extra long (but NOT extra wide) spaces especially for m/homes at same rate as car spaces - £1.50 for all day - but again overnight parking and specifically sleeping in vehicles prohibited - I asked why and it's because it used to be allowed but it was abused and campers were disposing of "brown" waste down the drains. I made the point that the answer is to install a disposal point and charge for overnighting (I'd happilly have paid a fiver to be able to park right in the centre of town.
However close by between the Premier Inn and the Leisure Centre is a rough hard standing area - we used that the first night as we had to be at the station early to catch the Jacobite train to Mallaig and from what the car park guy said overnighting there is "not unknown". I think you just need to be careful and discrete. The entry is behind McDonalds next to the Brewer's Fayre/Premier Inn. From there you can walk to anywhere in town in less than 10 mins. I'd park in the car park and then move there just for the overnight - it's less than 400 metres.

Since then weather has been bad and we needed a bit more in the way of facilities + hook up and we've been at Lochy Caravan & Camping Park, Camaghael, Ft William, PH33 7NF 01397 703446
Level hard standings with hookup £16.40/night for M/home and 2 adults. Brilliant toilets/showers/facilities only drawback is that it also seems to house the calor gas depot that serves the whole of the western highlands judging by how busy it was yesterday.

http://www.lochy-holiday-park.co.uk/

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=3431


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If the picture is the campsite it looks a very pleasant place though !!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

steco1958 said:


> If the picture is the campsite it looks a very pleasant place though !!


That was 9am this morning with the Nevis range in the background and yes it is very pleasant indeed, except for the gas depot and the building site next door. Depot is quieter today, I think it was just the end of season clear out of empty gas bottles yesterday. I would certainly stay here again and the reviews of the site show that others would (and have done) as well.

The facilities are some of the best we've seen anywhere.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Why not use the Glen Nevis Caravan Park? It's right next to the start of the Ben path and there's a resturant/bar next to it as well. Don't know if you would get an early breakfast there though.


----------



## lee (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies, i've just spoke to a guy in work who recons you can park in morrison's car park over night for a small fee then get a breakfast there in the morning, can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Glen Nevis*

Have overnighted in the Glen Nevis valley, one pub in valley, quite expensive compared to Fort William. Are you starting walk from Glen Nevis.
P.S. Great little pub in Fort William :The Grog & Gruel.


----------



## lee (Feb 18, 2007)

Glengyle said:


> Why not use the Glen Nevis Caravan Park? It's right next to the start of the Ben path and there's a resturant/bar next to it as well. Don't know if you would get an early breakfast there though.


I did look at that site but then got thinking, it's lads only so we don't really need any facilities there's only 3 of us and it's a Hymer 694 so weve plenty of room and were only doing 2 night's, we'll be out all day walking then in a pub all night drinking but if what stanner say's is right i might have to give them a ring


----------



## lee (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Glen Nevis*



boringfrog said:


> Have overnighted in the Glen Nevis valley, one pub in valley, quite expensive compared to Fort William. Are you starting walk from Glen Nevis.
> P.S. Great little pub in Fort William :The Grog & Gruel.


yes we will be starting from the youth hostel


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Not sure about Morrisons but I have wild camped after the Ben race in the leisure centre car park just across the road. 
A piece of advice I always give is not to go up the Ben on the tourist path. A much, much better route is to go up Carn Mor Dearg and follow the arete to the Ben summit then decend the tourist track. You get fantastic views of the North Face crags and a wonderful airy but easy arete.

Bob


----------



## lee (Feb 18, 2007)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Not sure about Morrisons but I have wild camped after the Ben race in the leisure centre car park just across the road.
> A piece of advice I always give is not to go up the Ben on the tourist path. A much, much better route is to go up Carn Mor Dearg and follow the arete to the Ben summit then decend the tourist track. You get fantastic views of the North Face crags and a wonderful airy but easy arete.
> 
> Bob


Thats the route were taking Bob

Cheers


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Glengyle said:


> Why not use the Glen Nevis Caravan Park?


They're quite strict and have people walking around at night telling you to be quite if you're making too much noise. (apparently my TV was too loud yet my children were asleep when i was watching it!) Not sure if they would even allow an all male party to stay.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

lee said:


> Thanks for the quick replies, i've just spoke to a guy in work who recons you can park in morrison's car park over night for a small fee then get a breakfast there in the morning, can anyone shed any light on this?


Not sure about the overnighting (we did think about it though) but you can certainly get a breakfast there or at the station buffet next door - excellent pot of tea!

Real tea - Real pot - Real tea strainer - Really!

If I get a chance I'll go and ask.


----------



## lee (Feb 18, 2007)

Stanner said:


> lee said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the quick replies, i've just spoke to a guy in work who recons you can park in morrison's car park over night for a small fee then get a breakfast there in the morning, can anyone shed any light on this?
> ...


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Warning: Morrisons car park - DO NOT park anywhere else but the allocated MH slots - we parked in the Coach/Lorry lanes ( MH slots were full) and returned after an hour to find a ticket stuck on the drivers window - to be fair they had also ticketed the 2 white van men and the pick up that were in the MH slots .

If paid within 14 days at the Lochaber Council office on the high street it cost £10.

Hope the weather is great

Harry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Coulstock said:


> Warning: Morrisons car park - DO NOT park anywhere else but the allocated MH slots - we parked in the Coach/Lorry lanes ( MH slots were full) and returned after an hour to find a ticket stuck on the drivers window - to be fair they had also ticketed the 2 white van men and the pick up that were in the MH slots .
> 
> If paid within 14 days at the Lochaber Council office on the high street it cost £10.
> 
> ...


That isn't the Morrison's Car park it's the Highland Council "Pay & Display" one next door.
The Morrison's supermarket one is free, but doesn't have ANY m/home sized spaces whatsoever - you have to park across 2 or even 4 piddling little car sized spaces.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Sharn't be going there anytime soon. France is miles cheaper and I can understand the locals. See you not Jimmy.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Coulstock said:
> 
> 
> > Warning: Morrisons car park - DO NOT park anywhere else but the allocated MH slots - we parked in the Coach/Lorry lanes ( MH slots were full) and returned after an hour to find a ticket stuck on the drivers window - to be fair they had also ticketed the 2 white van men and the pick up that were in the MH slots .
> ...


Yep - I should have said the car park between Morrisons and Lidl

Harry


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Dikynfo,

So you only going to use your MH where its cheap?

Your not going to go many places then !!

I am sure that traveling in Scotland and the highlands can be just as cheap, but there are also other things to see and do, and cost should not be the over riding factor, surely.

I know don't call me Shirley


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

We spend 5 months out every year and 3 months of that is in France. If i had to double the average price of sites It would make it a serious cost over and above living expenses. I always know a rip-off when it bites you in the wallet. Also I still would'nt understand the locals but maybe take an interpreter.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Lucky you, taking 5 months out, very lucky you.

I do hope when you say you still would not be able to understand the locals, that this does not happen when you are in France.

After all no earthly reason why you could not learn the lingo staying there 3 months each year.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Stanner said:


> If I get a chance I'll go and ask.


Right then.......

Just asked at Customer Services and they say "No" if you stay more than 2 hours or so you get a £50 ticket as they are next to the Rail Station and that's to stop long stay rail passengers using it.

The Lady I spoke to suggested "West End Car Park" on the A.82 from the Glasgow direction she said lots of m/homes park up there but you have to be out by 8am - which just happens to be when Morrison's open for breakfast.

I'd use the "An Aird" car park which has the m/home spaces until you are ready to turn in as it's free after 6pm, then go for the hardstanding between the leisure centre and Premier Inn to overnight and move to Morrisons in time for breakfast.

From "An Aird" to the town centre is easy walking distance there and staggering distance back.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Bob, You are recommending a fairly long serious Route up the "Big Bad Ben", to someone whose experience (or lack of) you don't really know.

Lee I don't know what experience your Party has, but by starting at the SYHA, you can go up the Tourist Path to the Summit , and weather permitting, and fitness (of the weakest member of your group), you can then decide if you are going to carry on, and do the Carn Mhor Dearg Arete Circuit or not!!

Advice Leave your heavy drinking to celebrate your return from your sucessful Trip. Not before.


All the best have a safe trip, I only wish I could join you!!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

foll-de-roll said:


> Bob, You are recommending a fairly long serious Route up the "Big Bad Ben", to someone whose experience (or lack of) you don't really know.
> 
> Lee I don't know what experience your Party has, but by starting at the SYHA, you can go up the Tourist Path to the Summit , and weather permitting, and fitness (of the weakest member of your group), you can then decide if you are going to carry on, and do the Carn Mhor Dearg Arete Circuit or not!!
> 
> ...


That's true a certain amount of experience is needed for that route. I should have pointed that out. Thing is I really feel for anyone who has only done the Ben on the tourist path. They miss such a lot. 
Advice now is - get a bit of navigation, fitness and experience then do the Arete route.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

dikenfo Your no loss to Scotland then. Andy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Dragging this back on to topic.............

The "West End" Car park is off the "West End" Roundabout on the A.82 at what looks to me to be the "South End" of the town. It is in a splendid position between the main road and the edge of the Loch but slightly further out from the town centre.

It has the same rules about no sleeping and same charges as the "An Aird" car park in the centre of town, but NO m/home sized spaces.

As a result it has one extra rule along the lines of ...
"Vehicles occupying _more than 2 spaces_ must purchase tickets for the extra spaces used"

So it seems to be OK to park across 2 spaces and only buy 1 ticket @ £1.50/day but be greedy and spread over 4 spaces (like the Hymer we saw yesterday) and it should cost you £4.50/day.


----------



## lee (Feb 18, 2007)

foll-de-roll said:


> Bob, You are recommending a fairly long serious Route up the "Big Bad Ben", to someone whose experience (or lack of) you don't really know.
> 
> Lee I don't know what experience your Party has, but by starting at the SYHA, you can go up the Tourist Path to the Summit , and weather permitting, and fitness (of the weakest member of your group), you can then decide if you are going to carry on, and do the Carn Mhor Dearg Arete Circuit or not!!
> 
> ...


All 3 of us are experienced walkers and climbers and for our years i'de say quite fit {getting on a 150 between us }.
Friday night will be a couple of pints and a early night for an early start on saturday { looks like breafast in the Hymer }, i think we will just way it up on the morning to see which way were going to go but would really like to do the Carn Mhor Dearg as it could be a while before we go again and the weather forcast is looking good.

Thanks to all who have replied and i'll put a report up on Monday when i get back

Cheers Lee


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Anjoy yourself Lee it's a cracker of a route. If you get good weather the views are superb too. Look out for snow buntings, lovely little white finches. Rare as breeding birds and only found in a few places in Scotland during the summer. They're common in winter but not a nice in winter plumage.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Lee, I hope you don't think I was trying to teach you to "suck eggs. Have a great time, and the forecast does look good. I look forward to hearing your report.

Cheers Andy


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Stanner, You make the Scots look like absolute spendthrifts. You are the STA's nightmare. Andy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

foll-de-roll said:


> Stanner, You make the Scots look like absolute spendthrifts. You are the STA's nightmare. Andy


Scots - Tight? Absolute beginners............................:roll:

Just parked up on the seafront just south of Girvan looking out at the sun setting over Ailsa Craig. Not sure where to stop for the night yet though


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

I might be too late with this post but check out Croy Brae while you're there. Follow the A77 north from Girvan then take the A719 coastal road, you pass through Croy Brae.

It's brilliant, It's a slight hill. You stop take the handbrake off and you roll - UP HILL 8O


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi It has always been called the "Electric Brae" for some reason. Andy


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

foll-de-roll said:


> It has always been called the "Electric Brae" for some reason.


True, but it's proper name is Croy Brae. It is an Electric Bray. One of several dotted over Scotland, Croy being the most famous though.

I may be wrong, but I believe all maps and GPS and stuff would refer to it as Croy Brae.


----------

